# Using a Metal Curry Comb



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

So, my horse lives in a pasture, and every day I go out to see him, he is covered in mud, which I would remove with a metal curry comb, but I was told that a metal curry comb pulls out the winter coat so you shouldn't use it until the weather warms up, but I have also seen others who ride at my barn using metal curry combs. So my question is will my horse lose his winter coat if I use a metal curry comb on him?
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

There are lots of people who use them, I prefer not to as my horse is ouchy. I use a rubber curry like either of the two pictured in the top right pic

Equine Grooming Supplies: Oster Equine Care Series Brushes, Combs, Scrapers, & Picks


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't think it would pull out the hair unless it's ready to come out. I use it on my horse all the time and have never had a problem with it.


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

I use metal curries/shedding blades year round. I've never had any trouble with it pulling out their winter coats...horses grow a lot of hair and I doubt a few pulled out by a comb is a big deal.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

What she said 


drafteventer said:


> I don't think it would pull out the hair unless it's ready to come out. I use it on my horse all the time and have never had a problem with it.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with every one here. I use metal curries all year. Plus, I also have about three different shedding blades that I use.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I use a human hair brush with nobby "bristles". the horsies love the scatching power!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i used a metal curry comb when they are really dirty or shedding a lot. my mare loves it on her face =]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I also use a metal curry to remove stubborn mud, both during the winter and the summer. But, like Alex said, you have to be careful using one on a horse with thin or sensitive skin (Arabs, TBs, etc).


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I use a metal curry comb all year. When there is stuff stuck to the horse, mud or manure, I'm more carefull so it doesn't pull too hard and pull on the hair. If you're wondering if you're combing to hard, try combing your arm. I've done the inside of my arm where it's more sensitive. That'll give you an idea how it feels to the horse.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Slick and easy grooming stones are fantastic for mud. I've actually had people tell me they are more effective than metal curries. They're kind of like this black sort of stone, and my horse loves the way they feel. 

I got a metal curry for Christmas... I use it to clean my brushes... Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Metal curries to me are used to clean other brushes. I would use a rubber curry because personally they work better or a REALLY stiff brush. I never use curries as I run circles and the dirt ends right back on the horse cause u do circles. Therefore, I use a special stiff brush that gets rid of mud and is good for the legs cause I don't have to change brushes. My horse lives outside also and their is no grass and here is rains for weeks at a time.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I use a metal curry in the winter and a rubber one in the summer.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I use one for my horses mud too! It does not take the hair out at all. When they start shedding it sheds them but it definatly does not take the hair out. Relan and Relana LOVE mud. So I need something to get it off!


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I use metal when they are really muddy or in winter when she is really furry. Otherwise I use a rubber one, with larger knobby fingers. My horse really enjoys the massage she gets with that one.


----------



## UnRider (Feb 8, 2012)

usandpets said:


> If you're wondering if you're combing to hard, try combing your arm. I've done the inside of my arm where it's more sensitive. That'll give you an idea how it feels to the horse.


 I think it would make more sense to try it on your own head of hair. The inside of your arm is likely a lot more sensitive than a hair covered body part. If you are pressing too hard, you horse is likely to let you know, too.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I only use metal curries to clean brushes. I don't use metal anything on mine, I grew up with my mom preaching at me that metal curries/shedding blades/sweat scrapers dull and break the hair. 

I love slick & easy blocks (but buy large blocks in bulk at food supply stores - get 10 out of one big grill block for a couple bucks instead of $5 a piece) At that price, I don't care if they get nasty & full of dirt, I just take the rasp to the edges and file off until new and toss them when they get too small. 

I'm also a big fan of the Shop-Vac. By far my favorite grooming tool  I got a groomer's rubber curry attachment for it at a garage sale, my gang loves it. Before the attachment I'd use a rubber curry and just brush towards the vacuum hose.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

UnRider said:


> I think it would make more sense to try it on your own head of hair. The inside of your arm is likely a lot more sensitive than a hair covered body part. If you are pressing too hard, you horse is likely to let you know, too.


 
I agree with your last bit, but I seriously doubt a horse's skin is as sensitive as our own. 

Sensitive enough to feel a fly and bat it with a tail, yes, but grooming you know the difference by using it too softly and irritating them, or using it too hard and causing them discomfort.

My mare adores being metal currycombed, I had a stiff rubber one however she wasn't so keen on it. I use it to lift any dirt, dust and old hairs, and then to clean my brushes as I go along.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree that the metal curry is for cleaning other brushes and should not be used on the horse. However it is god for getting mud off on the less sensitive areas!

The best thing for removing mud, better than the slick and easy blocks and last a lot longer and are perfectly safe on the horse, is the stainless steel pot scourers!

If you get the ball type ones and carefully unravel three of them then plait them together and use them, the horses do not mind them even on their ticklish spots.


----------



## cincojumper8 (Sep 17, 2009)

I use a metal curry on my horse and it works really well if you use it gently, gets a better shine than a rubber one.


----------



## hrslvr13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Metal curry combs are likely no worse than rubber or others. They can be gentle or harsh according to how they are used. I use them year 'round for things like mud, snow, etc. to help remove things quickly. Of course, using them lightly takes off the upper layer. When I use them too hard, sometimes the horse flinches.


----------



## rach82 (Feb 12, 2012)

I only use a metal curry comb for cleaning my brushes. I use a shredder or rubber for hard mud but mainly use a dandy and work hard! I would never use a metal curry or shredder on the head??


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I use metal curries when I have dried mud, espeically when I haven't groomed for awhile in the winter, like when I groomed all 3 last weekend. It's a good start on a muddy mane and tail, then you finish with another brush and a mane and tail comb.
IF the mud is mixed with manure you'll fight your horse using a metal curry. Metal curries used to be used all over the place. My Arab, "Corporal" hated them, so I only used rubber curries on him. NONE of my horses ever liked the big, massaging curries. I discovered early on that all of my horses prefered to have the faces groomed with pebble gloves, so I used that all of the time.


----------

